# Corfu - Long Term Rental



## Sallyh (Mar 29, 2015)

Newbie on this site, been reading and perusing for quite some time.... Time to take the plunge.

Am on Corfu and am looking for a long term rental, must be pet friendly (Dogs - 8 small rescues - all well behaved, regularly vet checked and de-flead and very much part of the family).

With a minimum 1 acre (for the dogs to run to hearts content) although would prefer up to 3 acres. Not too concerned about the house, but should be warm, dry, furnished with basics i.e. Stove, fridge, etc. I can put up fencing to keep the furry beings safe and would need Internet (or permission to install) as I work from home. Of course the nicer the house the better :fingerscrossed:

I prefer to be a little more rural for the peace and quiet (I work on a different time zone).

If this sounds like something that anyone on the board is aware of, please contact me. 

I am looking for an immediate rental.
Thanks!


----------

